# Dialer kassiert, aber die Seiten werden nicht angezeigt



## Plenz (14 November 2004)

(Anmerkung: das Wort "Dialer" scheint hier technisch gesehen nicht zu passen, aber ich benutze ihn der Einfachheit halber trotzdem.)

Zum Überprüfen des Inhaltes möchte ich eine Dialerseite besuchen. Es klappt aber nicht. Die Sache läuft so ab:

- Ich rufe die URL auf
- Ich klicke auf einen Link, statt des Inhaltes bekomme ich eine Aufforderung, einen Dialer zu installieren
- Ich installiere den Dialer und klicke ein paar Mal OK, dann bekomme ich eine Telefonnummer und eine Kennzahl angezeigt
- Ich wähle die Nummer mit meinem Telefon und tippe die Kennzahl ein. Ab jetzt soll die besagte Seite zugänglich sein, bis ich den Hörer auflege
- Ich rufe wieder die URL auf
- Ich klicke wieder auf einen Link, statt des Inhaltes bekomme ich jedoch wieder eine Aufforderung, einen Dialer zu installieren

Die Frage ist nur, wo der Fehler liegt.
- mache ich etwas falsch?
- hat der Dialer einen Bug?
- funktioniert solch eine Dialer vielleicht nur mit der Telekom? Ich habe einen Arcor ISDN-Anschluss.

Wurde schon einmal von solchen Problemen berichtet? 
Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen? Dass mir nicht der gewünschte Inhalt angezeigt wurde, kann ich ja leider nicht beweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2004)

Plenz schrieb:
			
		

> - Ich rufe die URL auf
> - Ich klicke auf einen Link, statt des Inhaltes bekomme ich eine Aufforderung, einen Dialer zu installieren
> - Ich installiere den Dialer und klicke ein paar Mal OK, dann bekomme ich eine Telefonnummer und eine Kennzahl angezeigt
> - Ich wähle die Nummer mit meinem Telefon und tippe die Kennzahl ein. Ab jetzt soll die besagte Seite zugänglich sein, bis ich den Hörer auflege
> ...



Ich habe deinen Fehler mal fett markiert. Nachdem du angerufen hast und den Code eingegeben hast, musst Du im Fenster, wo die Nummer und der Code angezeigt wurde auf "Weiter" oder "Eintreten" klicken.
Dann funktioniert es!

mfg

Gasthelfer


----------



## dvill (14 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe deinen Fehler mal fett markiert.


Wäre es theoretisch auch denkbar, dass die Anbieter solcher kryptischen Zugangswege eine allgemeinverständliche Anleitung anbieten würden, quasi im voraus?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2004)

warum fragt er  nicht einfach den Betreiber der Seite, der müßte ja 
im Impressum stehen..

Vielleicht weil er davon ausgeht, dass hier jede Menge Dialeranbieter mitlesen 

cp


----------



## dotshead (14 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja so kryptisch sind die Zugangswege nicht wirklich. Ausser das im Fenster der Zusatz aus dem deutschen Festnetz fehlt, ist so ein Fenster sogar recht übersichtlich. (Dieses Beispiel gilt für Netdebit) BTW werden die Kosten bei der Preisansage innerhalb der ersten 3 Sekunden für den User kostenfrei genannt. (Auch vom Handy aus)


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

Nicht auflegen...

Während du surfst musst du die Verbindung aufrecht erhalten (zumindes bei den Pay by Call Angeboten die mir bekannt sind!


----------



## Plenz (20 November 2004)

So, ich hab's gerade wieder ausprobiert. Es geht einfach nicht!

- Ich rufe die Seite auf, klicke auf einen Link und lade den Dialer herunter (eine EXE-Datei).
- Ich starte diese EXE-Datei. Das Resultat: sämtliche Browser-Fenster werden geschlossen, meine DFÜ-Verbindung mit Arcor wird abgebrochen. Ein Fenster geht auf, wo ich OK eingeben soll. 
- Ich gebe OK ein. Die DFÜ-Verbindung will gestartet werden. Ich schaue die Auswahl an: es gibt nur meine Arcor-Flatrate, sonst nichts. Ich drücke OK, die Verbindung wird aufgebaut.
- Ein Fenster geht auf mit einer 0190-er Nummer und einer Kennzahl. Ich rufe die Nummer an und tippe die Kennzahl ein. Eine Stimme sagt, jetzt soll ich auf ENTER drücken. Ich klicke auf "Weiter" in dem Fenster.
- Das kleine Fenster schließt sich, ein großes Fenster geht auf: die Seite, die ich mir anschauen möchte. 
- Ich klicke auf einen der Links: nix zu machen, ich soll einen Dialer herunterladen! Frustriert lege ich den Telefonhörer auf 

Wo ist der Haken???

Das war jetzt ein frisches Gedächtnisprotokoll. Wenn ihr meint, ich mache etwas falsch, kann ich alles noch mal wiederholen und dabei den Bildschirm abfilmen.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2004)

Plenz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr meint, ich mache etwas falsch, kann ich alles noch mal wiederholen und dabei den Bildschirm abfilmen.


Also erstmal hast Du Arcor-DSL und somit ist es nicht möglich den normalen Dialer, den für ISDN/Modem. zu starten. Der Dialer selbst erkennt, dass Du "nur" DSL hast und bietet Dir eine Alternative an. Wenn es hier nun Probleme gibt, dann solltest Du Dich an den Anbieter wenden.

Übrigens - der Preis u.s.w. wurde Dir sicher angezeigt. Wenn nun die Technologie nicht funzt, dann unbedingt mit Deinem "Vertragspartner" auseinander setzen. Von Betrug würde ich an dieser Stelle nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Plenz (21 November 2004)

Nein, ich habe eine ISDN-Flatrate, kein DSL!


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2004)

Plenz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe eine ISDN-Flatrate, kein DSL!


Uiii, das gibt´s noch? Naja, da ich das nicht kenne, will ich mich lieber mit Anregungen zurück halten. Das Freischalten von Browserfenstern mittels einer zweiten Telefonverbindung ist aber eher an den berühmten, aber fälschlich so genannten DSL-Dialer geknüpft. Auf jeden Fall gibt es bei dem Angebot doch bestimmt ein Impressum oder AGB, aus denen ein Ansprechpratner für das Problem hervor geht, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2004)

...und da landet man dann bei einer Büttelborner Dialerschmiede.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da landet man dann bei einer Büttelborner Dialerschmiede.


 [ironie] Das wäre mir neu, dass die ihre Dialer selbst bauen. Können das BWLer überhaupt? [/ironie].


----------

